

My failed attempt to unionise Amazon - JumpCrisscross
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/12/in-the-wake-of-protest-one-womans-attempt-to-unionize-amazon/249853/

======
lurker17
What?

"And I never met a "freak" who wouldn't throw over a decent wage to work
somewhere lousy if they felt they belonged. These were people who wanted to be
a part of something. They wanted to be valued for who they were, rather than
what they produced. I often wondered if what Bezos really figured out was that
if you gave freaks a home, they would give you everything they had-their best
ideas, their longest days, and their rights on the job.

And that's what they did. "

